# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Boni antart e F.Sh-se karaktere Southpark!

## Gordon Freeman

Qellimi asht mir paraqit antart e forumit kjo karaktere te southpark...edhe nese nuk i njohim ashtu si jau mer menja

Webi ku muni mi bo eshte ky:


http://www.sp-studio.de/sp-studio.swf



Pra,une po ia filloj me disa:



*ORGESA*







*toni77toni*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

*Satanisti*





*Orientalisti*




*Toni007*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

*MmeTtLIi*




*Albo*




Uarda-1

----------


## Gordon Freeman

*Xhamia
*



Do bej edhe te tjera me vone.....

----------

